# Turq. matte pigment dupe



## winterwonder (Jul 30, 2008)

Just wanted to get this out there... Those of you lemming and willing to pay lots of money for Turquoise Matte Pigment, unless you are a die hard collector and just want it, DON'T! 

You can easily recreate it by mixing Newly Minted and Clarity eyeshadows (not EXACT but close enough). The texture is way better as well. The old matte pigments need a really creamy base since they tend to be a bit chalky which is probably why they reformulated them later on. Here's some swatches!

Turquoise Matte is on the left on both mediums, the first is UDPP and the second is Mehron Clown White. All I did was put Newly Minted on, topped it with Clarity and then put a dash more Newly Minted over it. HTH! =)


----------

